# Open spot for Saturday 6-5 Snapper



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

We have one open spot left on our boat going to be shooting red snapper out of Pensacola we just split gas usually cost about 70 bucks text me at 777-6722 I don't get on here much so won't see any PMs or messages


----------

